# Adventure 12. Text done. Art done. Maps done.



## RangerWickett

Now all we need is for Russ to sign off on the text, and a week or two of layout work.


----------



## Funeris

Awesome.  I can't wait.

(but I will)

~Fune


----------



## joela

*done*

Squee!


----------



## Starglim

That's great news.


----------



## Morrus

We expect it to be released next week.


----------



## doppelganger

Morrus said:


> We expect it to be released next week.



Oh yeah! Thank you Morrus, I have been waiting to see that statement for a long time. My players and my imagination both thank you and your team.


----------



## Morrus

A preview!  Note, as always, this is from the pre-editing manuscript draft, so expect some changes in the final edited version.


----------



## joela

Can't wait!


----------



## Morrus

You don't have to wait any longer!  We have lift-off!


----------



## elijah snow

Gah! It's for sale on RPGNow but not available for download in my account. Any help for a subscriber?


----------



## Morrus

elijah snow said:


> Gah! It's for sale on RPGNow but not available for download in my account. Any help for a subscriber?




You're not the first to say that. I emailed RPGnow, and they said they needed the email addresses of those with problems so they can check into it. So, if you haven't got the product, let me know your RPGNow email* address and I'll tell them.

You can post it here or email it to me (russmorrissey@gmail.com - whatever's easier).


*I'd just use the address you have registered here, but I have no way of knowing if it's the same as the one you used at RPGNow.


----------



## DItheringFool

Morrus, my email is same here as over on RPGNow.com...

the fates are cruel


----------



## elijah snow

I sent you my subscriber address by email. Thanks.


----------



## Ithaqua

I also have the same problem 

My e-mail in rpgnow is ithaqua60@gmail.com


----------



## elijah snow

I received my subscriber link for 12 from RPGNow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ithaqua

Downloading, thank you


----------

